# Diabetic - but which type? GD, type 1, type 2



## Nina_B (Jun 17, 2018)

Was diagnosed on Friday after tests on Friday.

I'm 28 weeks pregnant.

In the last 4 weeks I have lost all 5 kilos gained in my pregnancy and an additional kilo on top (13lbs total). 

I'm very, very tired and thirsty all the time. Family history of Type 1, Type 2 and GD on mum's side. 

Results of test were slightly unusual according to midwife. My fasting test came back as diabetic. But the second test (2 hours after drinking the sugar drink) came back as pre-diabetic. Usually GD is the other way around. I'm meeting the diabetic nurse on Tuesday. 

Another poster suggested I post here for more advice after I posted on pregnancy. Any help/ideas?


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2018)

Without you getting a few more tests, it's difficult to know.  And even then, sometimes the tests are not conclusive sadly.

It might be worth pushing your GP, but given your 2 hrs were ok then it's less likely to be T1 as that hugely impacts your ability to secrete insulin.

I'm guessing you are somewhat young.

There is also something called MODY which is very genetic (you mentioned family history).  There are DNA tests to help diagnose that, but not sure if you have to go through a specialist to get it.


----------

